# Drylining ceiling fixers



## dowse1210 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am currently looking for work in dubai does anyone have any useful contacts please lee


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

dowse1210 said:


> I am currently looking for work in dubai does anyone have any useful contacts please lee


Change your career first - Your line of work is supplied utalizing sub-cont workers on very low pay


----------



## dowse1210 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dozza said:


> Change your career first - Your line of work is supplied utalizing sub-cont workers on very low pay


define very low pay please


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

3-400 pounds a month


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

dowse1210 said:


> I am currently looking for work in dubai does anyone have any useful contacts please lee


Hello Lee,

Check out these websites, you may find them useful:

•	monstergulf.com
•	http://www.gulftalent.com
•	Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com

Good luck!


----------

